# [Spielevorstellung] - Range Racer - (Android)



## KoStein (4. Jul 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mein aller erstes Spiel „Range Racer“ für die Android-Platform  in Java programmiert und möchte es Euch gerne einmal vorstellen. Für Feedback wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl , dass meine Freunde nicht ehrlich zu mir sind und nur das sagen, was ich hören möchte .

Range Racer ist ein Arcade-Rennspiel mit einem eigenen Charakter. Es ist ein Spiel, dass für Zwischendurch gedacht ist und sich perfekt dafür eignet, kurze Leerlaufintervale zu überbrücken. Sei es bei der Werbeunterbrechung der Lieblingssendung im TV oder wenn das Badezimmer wieder mal von der Freundin belagert wird.

Sinn und Zweck des Spiels ist es, durch einfache Spurwechsel sein Auto durch den Straßenverkehr zu manövrieren. Die Besonderheit die das Spiel ausmacht ist, dass es sich bei dem Auto um ein Elektro-Auto handelt. Wie im richtigen Leben auch, wird die Batterie ziemlich schnell in die Knie gezwungen.  Während man Sich durch den Straßenverkehr kämpft, muss man gleichzeitig Energieeinheiten einsammeln und so die Autobatterie permanent aufladen um immer weiter zu kommen. Das Ziel des Spiels ist es eine möglichst große Strecke zurückzulegen bevor einem das Unausweichliche widerfährt und man infolge der leeren Autobatterie auf der Straße liegen bleibt.

Für Abwechslung sorgen neben den erwähnten Energieeinheiten verschiedene andere Gegenstände auf der Straße. Es gibt Straßenabschnitte in denen der Spieler vor besondere Herausforderungen wie z.B. kurze Rennpassagen gestellt wird. Es lassen sich zusätzliche Umgebungen freispielen und das Auto aufrüsten um bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Man kann sich dank einer voll integrierten Facebook-Bestenliste mit seinen Freunden und dem Rest der Welt messen.

Mit Range Racer versuche ich meine ersten Erfahrungen im Bereich der mobilen Spiele zu sammeln.  Das Spiel ist kostenlos (In-Game-Purchasing ist integriert) und ist bei Google Play unter dem folgenden Link zu finden:
Range Racer | Google Play

Bin gespannt wie es bei Euch ankommt. Freue mich auf Eure Reaktion.

Happy Range Racing!


PS: Wer an der Weiterentwicklung von Range Racer interessiert ist, kann diese auf der Fanpage beobachten:
Range Racer | Facebook


----------



## Gonzo17 (5. Jul 2012)

Servus, finde ich interessant, habs mir mal aufs Handy geladen und werde es im Laufe des Tages, wenn ich mal Zeit finde, antesten. Ich melde mich dann nochmal. Macht aber auf den ersten Blick einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Hast du das komplett selbst entwickelt? Auch Grafiken usw?


----------



## KoStein (5. Jul 2012)

Hallo Gonzo,

vielen Dank für das Ausprobieren! Ja, außer den Sounds ist alles Eigenarbeit. Als ich angefangen habe, waren die Grafiken meine größte Sorge weil ich in diesem Berreich überhaupt keine Erfahrung hatte. Mit viel Fleiß und Hartnäckigkeit ist das dann zum Glück doch einigermaßen was geworden.

Freue mich auf dein Feedback!


----------



## Gonzo17 (5. Jul 2012)

Also hab es jetzt mal angetestet. Erster Eindruck ist recht positiv, sieht in sich geschlossen und passend aus. Ich hab nur ca. 10 Minuten gespielt, weil ich nicht mehr Zeit hatte, aber ehrlicherweise muss ich sagen, dass mich diese 10 Minuten auch nicht vom Hocker gerissen haben. Das Spiel entspricht jetzt auch nicht unbedingt meinen Vorlieben. Es funktioniert alles soweit und mir wäre auch kein Fehler aufgefallen, das ist sehr positiv. Die Grafiken find ich auch gelungen, Respekt

Etwas verwirrend fand ich das "Tutorial" - oder war da garkeins? Anfangs wusste ich nichts über die Steuerung, wurde geblitzt und bekam erst danach erklärt wie ich was tun kann. Ein bisschen mehr Story drumherum oder eine Erklärung direkt zu Beginn wären da angebrachter. So wundert man sich erstmal, weshalb man denn jetzt fertig ist.

Mich persönliche würde jetzt noch ein bisschen was zur Entwicklung interessieren. Hast du das alles selbst entwickelt und wenn ja in welcher Zeit? Ich habe auch vor ein Game für Android zu entwickeln und würde gerne mal von jemandem, der das schon getan hat, hören wie da so der Aufwand zu schätzen ist.


----------



## KoStein (5. Jul 2012)

Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung!

Das Spiel spricht natürlich nicht jeden an, das ist klar. So ein Spiel gibt es wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht. Wer gerne Doodle Jump, Lane Splitter oder Temple Run spielt (ist natürlich eine Unverschämtheit die Titel als Vergleich zu nehmen  ) wird sich vielleicht eher davon angesprochen fühlen.

Ja, das mit dem Tutorial ist so eine Sache ...
Um die Steuerung zu erklären blende ich vor Beginn der ersten 5 Spieldurchläufe einen Bildschirm mit Hinweisen ein. So werden die möglichen Steuerungsmöglichkeiten Schritt für Schritt erklärt.
Als ich Leuten beim Probespielen über die Schulter sah ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele die recht simplen Hinweise nicht verinnerlicht/übersprungen hatten und später Probleme mit der Steuerung bekammen. Deshalb entschloss ich mich das so zu machen: die ersten 5 Runden mit Hinweisen vor jeder Runde, danach 5 Runden ohne Hinweise (wo der Spieler hoffenlich merkt "Ouh, ich hätte bei den Hinweisen besser aufpassen müssen"), dannach 5 Runden mit Wiederholung der Hinweise, dannach nie wieder Hinweise.

Außer der Steuerung musste ich, wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast, ein bischen was zum Spielprinzip erklären. Ich hatte die Möglichkeit das analog zur Steuerung auch plakativ zu machen, wobei es hier wieder die Befürchtung gab dass sich das kein Mensch im Vorfeld bewusst anschauen würde. Also hab ich das so gemacht, dass dem Spieler Situationen erklärt werden, NACHDEM sie aufgetreten sind. Wenn man geblitz wird, wird z.B. angezeigt dass man unmittelbar vor einem Blitzer die Geschwindigkeit drosseln muss. Wenn die Autobatterie fast alle ist und das Warnsignal den Spieler darüber in Kenntniss setzt, wird der Hinweis angezeigt dass man Energieeinheiten sammeln muss um die Batterie aufzuladen, usw. Durch diese auf Ereignisse folgenden Erklärungen erhoffe ich mir, dass der Spieler diese bewusster wahrnimmt weil er die Situation ja erlebt hat und sich hoffentlich in dem Moment fragt was das soll.

Diese Herangehensweise führt natürlich dazu, dass der Spieler nicht gleich beim Start der aller ersten Runde über alle Möglichkeiten bescheid weis. Ich bezweifele aber sehr, dass das anders wäre, wenn ich gleich am Anfang ALLES erklären würde. Hab halt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass leute gerne Erklärungen überspringen um erstmal sofort zu zocken. Die Fragen kommen dann später im Nachhinein.

Auf jeden Fall ist das eine Sache die ich im Auge behalten und evtl. überarbeiten muss. Daher danke ich Dir herzlichst für Deinen Hinweis! Mal gucken ob noch weitere Leute das bemängeln werden.
Darf ich Dich Fragen, nach wievielen Runden dir alles klar war? Sowohl was die Steuerung als auch das Spielprinzip angeht.

Was dein persönliches Interesse bzgl. der Entwicklung angeht möchte ich öffentlich nur so viel verraten:
- alles außer den Sounds ist selbst gemacht (1 Person)
- Entwicklungsdauer: 9 Monate

Zu den Umständen kann ich Dir, wenn Interesse besteht, in einer privaten Nachricht mehr erzählen.

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## timbeau (5. Jul 2012)

Hi, deine Überlegungen klingen echt gut durchdacht, mangels ANdroid kann ich das nicht spielen ;(


----------



## KoStein (5. Jul 2012)

Danke!
Schade dass du das nicht spielen kannst. Vielleicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt. Version 2.0 oder so


----------



## timbeau (5. Jul 2012)

Ach ich muss einfach mal mein Nokia E71 in den Ruhestand schicken...


----------



## Gonzo17 (5. Jul 2012)

Ich hatte glaub ich drei Runden gespielt. Vor der ersten Runde kam der Tipp mit rechts und links fahren. Während der Runde wurde ich natürlich geblitzt. Vor der nächsten Runde hatte ich gehofft zu erfahren, wie ich dem Blitzer trotzdem kann, aber es kam der Hinweis mit dem zweimal nach rechts/links. Erst vor der dritten Tour kam der Hinweis zum Blitzer.

Mein Vorschlag deshalb: das Tutorial so aufbauen, das genau das, was du falsch gemacht hast bzw. gleich brauchen wirst, auch als nächster Tipp kommt. Der Blitzer-Tipp sollte also vor der zweiten Runde kommen. So arbeitet man sich Schritt für Schritt rein.

Ich schreibe dir dann mal gleich noch eine Nachricht.


----------



## Network (5. Jul 2012)

Sehr schönes Spiel, wobei eig. überhaupt nicht mein Genre. Solche Spiele kann ich normalerweise nicht ab, wurde aber positiv ernüchtert vom Spielprinzip als auch vom Umfang her.

Was mir auffällt (nicht direkt zu deinem Spiel) aber wenn man hier mal hin und wieder reinschaut findet man geniale Spiele für Android die man so im Play Store NIE entdecken würde.

Also:
1. Wenn ein Tipp kam, was man machen muss, konnte ich solange nicht das Auto steuern. Die Steuerung war blockiert. Fand ich nervig und führte direkt zum Ende des Spiels (spiellogikmäßig).

2. Man kann die Rankinglist nicht übergehen. Ich persöhnlich mag solche Rankinglisten nicht, andere brauchen sie vieleicht um ihre Highscores zu schlagen. Schlussendlich wäre es schön, wenn man beim Highscore einfach keinen Namen eintragen könnte was dann nicht mit aufgenommen wird.

3. Die Upgrade-Funktionen sind toll und garantieren denke ich mal auch Spielspass über einen längeren Zeitraum.

4. Und gleich noch negative Kritik: Ich habe nicht lange gespielt, aber hab jetzt für jede Runde 1Coin erhalten. Und die Upgrades sind ganz schön teuer... Besonderst Abteilung "Cheats", 250 für einen Effekt der nur 5 Runden anhält. Danach kann man wieder 245Runden fahren um den selben Effekt nochmal zu erziehlen?

5. Die Grafiken sind der hammer. Kaum zu glauben... was für ein Programm hast du benutzt?
Ich entwickle derzeit ein eigenes, jedoch sieht das Menü noch zu schlicht aus und so Sachen wie Fahrzeuge, da trau ich mich nicht heran. 

6. Obwohl ich das Genre nicht mag, hab ich trotzdem 5/6 Runden gespielt. Ich glaube das wird auch auf meinem Gerät installiert bleiben. Man weiss ja nie.


Und noch eine kleine Frage zum Schluss: Wie kriegst du das hin, dass das Bildschirmverhältniss und Bildschirmgröße (Was ja von Gerät zu Gerät sich verändert) sich nicht auf die Darstellung auswirkt?

Gruß
Net

PS: Noch eine Runde geht


----------



## KoStein (5. Jul 2012)

@ Gonzo:
Danke für den Tip. Das lässt sich ziemlich einfach realisieren. Das werde ich beim nächsten Update abändern.


----------



## KoStein (5. Jul 2012)

Hallo Network,

danke für dein Feedback!

Zu 1
Hmm ... das ist eine wichtige Erkentniss. Das Auto lässt sich für eine gewisse Zeit/Entfernung nicht steuern nachdem man auf einen Öllfleck gefahren ist, das ist gewollt. Während dieser Zeit zieht das Auto eine Öllspur hinter sich um dem Spieler deutlich zu machen das die Steuerung eingeshränkt ist. Wenn nun ein Tipp kommt, und beim ersten Auffahren auf einen Ölfleck kommt der Tip: "Vermeiden Sie Öllflecken", dann verdeckt die Tipp-Box z.T. die mitgezogene Öllspur. Das ist natürlich ein unglücklicher Umstand der mir und einigen die es probegespielt haben nicht aufgefallen ist. Da muss man was tun. Danke!

Zu 2
Es gibt Leute die keine Ranglisten mögen?  Das ist mir neu. Ok, ich werde es mir merken und ausbessern wenn sich weitere Leute darüber beschweren.
Was ich festgestellt habe ist, dass viele Leute nicht auf die globale Rangliste gehen. Dabei hab ich mir gedacht dass das ein super Feature sein wird, besonders die Freundes-Bestenliste. So kann man sich irren. 

Zu 3
Hoffentlich! 

Zu 4
O waja, das ist ein heikles Thema.
Das Spiel wird durch Monetarisierung finanziert.
Dafür ist im Spiel Google's In-App-Billing Service integriert. Damit kann der Spieler im Spiel Münzen für echtes Geld kaufen und diese dann für die Upgrades einsetzen. Die Münzen lassen sich aber auch während des einsammeln, was natürlich etwas Zeit kostet. Hier eine optimale Ballance zu finden bzw. den zahlenden und den nicht zahlenden Spieler gleichzeitig zufrieden zu stellen ist sehr schwer. Wird es dem Spieler zu leicht gemacht die benötigten Münzen durch Einsammeln zu bekommen, bezahlt kein Mensch dafür. Wird es zu schwer gemacht glaubt der nicht zahlende Spieler man möchte ihn ausbeuten.
Das ganze System mit den Münzen ist wohl überlegt und meiner Ansicht nach gut ausgelegt. Wenn man ein bischen geübt ist, kann man pro Runde zwischen 10 und 20 Münzen einsammeln.
Die Cheats sind eigentlich nur für die zahlenden Extremspieler gedacht. Es soll angeblich Menschen geben die die Lust am Spielen verlieren, wenn sie alles aufgelevelt haben und es nichts mehr gibt wofür man Geld ausgeben kann. Ich kenne niemanden, aber man hat mir gesagt dass es sie gibt.

Zu 5 und der Frage zum Schluss
Danke für das Kompliment! Die Grafiken habe ich mit GIMP erstellt. Hat sich erst ziemlich am Ende des Projekts herausgestellt dass das ein Fehler war. Jede Grafik ist in 4 verschiedenen größen vorhanden um alle Auflösungen abzudecken. Erstellt hab ich die Grafiken zuerst nur in einer Größe. Als ich mich dann an die anderen Auflösungen machte habe ich diese Grafiken in GIMP skalliert. Da es keine Vektorgrafiken waren entstanden hässliche Artefakte und vieles musste überarbeitet werden. Es hilft etwas wenn man in GIMP so viel wie möglich mit Pfaden erstellt. Im nachhinein würde ich aber auf jeden Fall ein Programm nehmen, mit dem man Vektrografiken erstellen kann, vielleicht INKSCAPE.

Ja, Fahrzeuge zu malen ist nicht ohne. So sahen meine ersten Versuche aus:




Zum Glück hab ich mich damit nicht zufrieden gegeben. Sonst würde ich das Spiel der Öffentlichkeit aus Scham gar nicht vorstellen.

Zu 6
Ich hoffe sehr dass es für eine Weile installiert bleibt. Das hilft mir ungemein in Google Play nach vorne zu kommen.


----------



## Network (5. Jul 2012)

Danke für deine Rückantwort.

Jetzt nach ein paar Runden mehr ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, dass man mehr bekommen kann. Entschuldige >.< dann ist das System doch sehr ausgewogen.


----------



## KoStein (5. Jul 2012)

Kein Problem!


----------



## Apo (5. Jul 2012)

Habe es gerade auch ausprobiert, um dich weiter zu pushen bei den "neuen Downloads".

So nun mal meine Einschätzung:

Erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den, was rausgekommen ist.
- Die Grafik ist wirklich schick. Mir gefallen nur die Bäume nicht ganz so. Sieht so aus wie ein 3D-Modell draufgesetzt. Aber das ist ein persönlicher Geschmack.
- Es fühlt sich schon relativ "gepolisht" an.
- Ich würde die Buttons im Menu noch etwas besser integrieren. Die wirken (für mich) auch nur so draufgesetzt. (aber auch sehr persönliche Meinung)
- Super Idee mit den utnerschiedlichen "Levels", wenn man genug gefahren ist und auch mit den Upgrades. So hälst du auf jeden Fall die Spieler bei der Stange.
- ich würde die Upgrades aber auf JEDEN Fall am Anfang billiger machen. Ich will nicht erst gefühlte 1000 mal fahren, um mir ein Upgrad leisten zu können. Das frustet mich. Dafür können die Upgrades halt Exponential ansteigen z.B. sodass du schnell Erfolge hast, aber um es komplett auszubauen, brauchst du viel Sitzfleisch. Du kannst nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Leute gleich 10 Coins einsammeln. Eher so 2 bis 3 ...jedenfalls ich ... 
- Irgendwie kommt es mir persönlich auch etwas träge an, aber das ist auch nur eine persönliche Meinung
- es lief aber so sehr flüssig. Thumps Up dafür!
- Wie Network ging es mir auch so, dass ich nicht wusste, was das mit dem Blitzer sein sollte. Auch das "Hupen" kam erst durch Zufall beim x-ten Spielen. Hätte ich aber vorher schon gebrauchen können.
- Idee mit der Highscore finde ich natürlich toll.
- Feuerwerk bei neuem Highscore ist auch eine tolle Idee
- Ich bin in der Highscore auf Friends gegangen und es hat sich facebook geöffnet. Da reagiere ich doch relativ allergisch drauf ... wenn du keine Freunde hast, ist die Liste leer, aber zwing mich nicht Leute bei Facebook einzuladen, ansonsten ist das Programm schnell wieder runter. Klingt jetzt hart, aber mir gehen zu viele Programme damit auf den sprichwörtlichen Senkel


So genug Feedback. Kurzzusammenfassung: Schönes Spiel für zwischendurch. Idee mit Blitzer ist für mich sogar neu und die Grafik ist auch schick. Viel Erfolg mit dem Spiel (und den folgenden)


----------



## KoStein (6. Jul 2012)

Hallo Apo,

vielen herzlichen Dank für Dein ausführliches Feedback und Deine positive Bewertung bei Google Play!

Das sind echt viele Punkte die Du genannt hast. Ich werde mal auf die wichtigsten eingehen.

Die Buttons im Menü habe ich mit Absicht so gestaltet, dass sie sehr stark hervorstechen bzw. sich vom Rest der Objekte im Menü stark unterscheiden. Damit sollen sie dem Spieler direkt ins Auge springen. Das Symbol zum ein-/ausschalten des Sounds hab ich beispielsweise nicht so auffällig gestaltet und schwups war die erste Anfrage dar ob man denn die Musik irgendwo ausschalten kann.

Das ewige Thema mit den Upgrades ... 
Das erste Upgrade bekommt man für 25 Münzen. Wenn man von Deinem Fall ausgeht, hast du diese in 10 Runden eingesammelt (2,5 Münzen pro Runde). Das ist schon mal 100 mal weniger als die gefühlten 1000  . Man kann außerdem davon ausgehen, dass der Spieler während dieser ersten 10 Runden damit beschäftigt ist das Spiel zu verstehen bzw. zu entdecken und nicht sofort an die Upgrades denkt. Glaube ich jedenfalls. Hat der Spieler 10 Durchläufe hinter sich, so kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass er sich steigert und somit mehr Münzen pro Runde einsammelt. Damit sollte er auch schneller an die anderen Upgrades der zweiten Stufe kommen.
Aber das sieht natürlich jeder anders und dort ein Optimum zu finden dass alle zufrieden stellt ist meiner Meinung nach unmöglich.

Das Problem mit der Hupe ist interessant und zeigt, dass der Spieler den Hinweisen die zu Beginn vor jeder Runde eingeblendet werden nicht genug Beachtung schenkt. Vor der 5ten Runde gibt es nämlich einen Hinweis wie die Hupe zu benutzen ist. Und vor der 13ten Runde wird der Hinweis sogar wiederholt. Da muss ich mir wohl noch eine bessere Möglichkeit einfallen lassen den Spieler ins Spiel einzuführen. Vielleicht akustisch 

Was würdest Du sagen, nach wie vielen Runden war Dir dann das meiste klar?

Hmmm... Die meisten halten die Freundes-Bestenliste bis jetzt für ein cooles Feature. Natürlich gibt es auch hier Ausnahmen. Wie gesagt es ist wohl unmöglich ein Spiel zu entwickeln dass alle 100% zufrieden stellt. Ob man Freunde einlädt oder nicht ist jedem selbst überlassen. Es gibt die Möglichkeit das zu tun, gezwungen wird dazu aber niemand.

„Viel Erfolg mit dem Spiel (und den folgenden)“  Hoffen wir mal!

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Network (6. Jul 2012)

Obwohl ich Apo ungern widerspreche, weil er auch schon sehr viele geniale Games hier im Forum vorgestellt hat, finde ich es gerade auf einem Smartphone überhaupt nicht schlecht, dass die Buttons wie aufgesetzt aussehen.
Auf dem Computer sieht sowas schick aus, aber bei einem Spiel wie dem hier, möchte ich einfach nur den Button suchen der mich in die nächste Runde befördert und nicht das Menü nach Möglichkeiten studieren. Bei Apos Spielen, kann man dann noch Minigames und einen Karteneditor finden. Besonderst auf einem so kleinen Bildschirm, ist das ja nicht gerade einfach ein interaktives Menü zu gestalten.

Ich wusste nicht, dass die Hupe einen Effekt hat, hatte sie entdeckt gehabt und benutze sie im Grunde dauerhaft während der fahrt...
Ich dachte das wäre ein lustiges(im Sinne von "sinnlos aber zum spass") zusätzliches Gimmik.

Also an sich ist das Spielprinzip ja nicht schwer. Aber wie wäre es anstatt mit den Tooltips mitten im Spiel, die man eh nicht liest, weil man gerade Autos ausweicht oder versucht die Batterie ganz links noch zu kriegen, dass man das Spiel kurz ausgraut und pausiert, und den Tooltipp dann Quer über den Bildschirm anzeigt.
Wenn du OpenGL verwendest, wäre das ja in kurzer Zeit umgesetzt und hättest noch mehr Platz für zusätzliche Infos (Mit dem Canvasding kenne ich mich leider nicht genug aus) 
Ähnlich dem Bild, das auftaucht wenn man im Moment eine Runde startet. Stand so einiges nützliches dabei 

Gruß
Net


----------



## Gonzo17 (6. Jul 2012)

KoStein hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem mit der Hupe ist interessant und zeigt, dass der Spieler den Hinweisen die zu Beginn vor jeder Runde eingeblendet werden nicht genug Beachtung schenkt. Vor der 5ten Runde gibt es nämlich einen Hinweis wie die Hupe zu benutzen ist. Und vor der 13ten Runde wird der Hinweis sogar wiederholt. Da muss ich mir wohl noch eine bessere Möglichkeit einfallen lassen den Spieler ins Spiel einzuführen. Vielleicht akustisch




Das "Hupen-Problem" kann ich nur bestätigen, mir ist der Sinn auch nicht direkt klar geworden. Aber ich würde dir dringend davon abraten das akustisch zu machen! Ich bin zum Beispiel jemand, der IMMER ohne Ton spielt auf dem Smartphone, wenn etwas läuft, dann ist es Musik, ansonsten schalte ich bei jedem Spiel den Ton aus. Und wenn ich die Info dadurch nicht mitbekomme, dann würde ich mich evtl wundern, wieso von mir gerade Wunderdinge verlangt werden.


----------



## Apo (6. Jul 2012)

Ich kann Gonzo auch nur zustimmen.
Ich stelle auch immer sofort die Musik aus und höre meine eigene. Deshalb wäre ein visuelles Feedback sehr schön.

Finde die Idee mit dem Anhalten und Info anzeigen sehr gut (einmalig). Ansonsten sind die Tutorials am Anfang ausreichend.

Zu den Buttons: WIe gesagt war sehr subjektiv. Ich habe z.B. sofort den Musikbutton gesehen und ausgeschaltet. =) Aber das wird vielleicht etwas betreibsblindheit sein, deshalb lass die Buttons so, wenn sie dir so gefallen.


----------



## darekkay (6. Jul 2012)

na dann mal ein kleines feedback von mir:
 - im großen und ganzen ein gelungenes spiel. das konzept ist nicht wirklich neu, weckt aber erinnerungen aus den 90ern xD positiv finde ich features, die man aus den klassikern nicht kennt - vor allem den blitzer!
 - du erklärst den mechanismus nach und nach - sicherlich, um den spieler nicht sofort mit allen techniken zuzuknallen. ich finde diesen ansatz aber nicht wirklich gut. die anzahl der verschiedenen boni etc. hält sich in grenzen und die wirkungsweise bleibt auch sofort im kopf, selbst wenn man alle gleich erklären würde. außerdem kann ich auf diese weise nicht nochmal nachschauen, wie etwas funktioniert, sondern muss warten, bis ich das x-te Spiel spiele. ich schließe mich somit den anderen und würde mir eine spielhilfe direkt im hauptmenu wünschen. das spiel anhalten und etwas erklären (beim ersten mal) finde ich auch gut, und doch sollte es trotzdem die möglichkeit geben, die wirkungsweise jederzeit nachzuschauen.
 - an dieser stelle noch mal für mich: was genau macht der blitz? der lässt das auto ganz kurz etwas schneller fahren (beim "nach vorne tappen"), oder? ich finde, dass dort eine kleine animation angebracht wäre, damit der effekt wirklich ersichtlich ist, quasi die kleine variante von der rakete
 - wie genau funktioniert das hupen? egal ob ich hupe oder nicht, ich fahre immer gegen das vor mir fahrende auto
 - die steuerung gefällt mir nicht wirklich. wenn ich ganz links bin und nach ganz rechts will, weil dort irgendein bonus liegt, so muss ich ganz oft den bildschirm "wischen". ich würde einfach alternative steuerungsmöglichkeiten unter "optionen" einbauen. handy schwenken finde ich immer sehr cool und zeitgemäß. kleine durchsichtige links- und rechtsbuttons fände ich da auch super. in etwa so, wie das bei gameboid gelöst wurde:




 - und noch eine kleine frage zu der highscore-liste. man sollte entweder immer das höchste ergebnis einer person anzeigen, ODER alle. wenn ich es richtig sehe, benutzt du eine mischung aus beiden ansätzen: wenn ich mein höchstes ergebnis nicht erreicht habe, so wird es nicht in die highscore-liste eingetragen (auch wenn der platz frei wäre). habe ich ein höheres ergebnis, so wird es hinzugefügt (und nicht ersetzt). ich finde, man sollte sich auf "alle" oder "nur das beste" einigen. da man die spiele pro handy meist alleine spielt, würde ich das klassische prinzip "alle" wählen

Das waren jetzt einige Kritikpunkte, aber ich bleibe dabei, dass mir das Spiel im großen und ganzen gefällt - mit dem Feedback, das du hier im Thread bekommst, sehe ich auch viel Potenzial


----------



## KoStein (6. Jul 2012)

Ja stimmt, akustisch ist wohl keine gute Lösung. Danke!
Auf jeden Fall sehe ich jetzt ein, dass ich das mit dem Einführen des Spielers ins Spiel besser machen muss. Ich werde es komplett umkrempeln. Zwei Ansätze schwirren mir schon im Kopf herum. Ich werde zwei Konzepte ausarbeiten und sie hier vorstellen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir dann Eure Meinung dazu sagen. Wenn Interesse besteht also bitte ab und zu reinschauen.


----------



## KoStein (6. Jul 2012)

Hallo darekkay,
vielen Dank auch für deine Rückmeldung!!!

Als erstes fällt mir da eine gute Anekdote zu dem Blitzer ein 
Vor einigen Monaten, als sich das Spiel noch mitten in der Entwicklung befand, hab ich es einem Freund von mir vorgestellt. Er hatte mich mit dem Auto abgeholt und wir sind zu Bürger-King einen Kaffee trinken gefahren. Unterwegs wurde er beim Überholen mit Tempo 60 geblitzt wo nur 30 erlaubt waren. Ich verabscheue seine Fahrweise, kann aber nichts dagegen tun. So ist er nun mal. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich im Hinterkopf sofort den Gedanken, wie er wohl gleich im Spiel auf den Blitzer reagieren wird und hab ihn extra nicht vorgewarnt. Dann saßen wir da mit unserem Kaffee in der einen Hand und dem Smartphone in der anderen. Er hat die ganze Zeit so getan als ob ihn das nicht berühren würde dass er gerade geblitzt wurde und sein Lappen für einen Monat weg war. Nun gut. Dann macht er das Spiel an, fährt bis zum Blitzer wird geblitzt und … tja den Rest kann man sich denken. Zum Glück hat sich herausgestellt, das LG sehr robuste Smartphones baut.
Die Geschichte ist echt wahr! 

Und nun zur Sache!
Du liegst mit Deiner Vermutung dass ich das Spielprinzip nach und nach erkläre weil ich den Spieler nicht gleich mit einem Haufen von Informationen zuknallen möchte genau richtig. Das war genau der Gedanke dahinter.
Wie im vorhergehenden Post beschrieben werde ich die Sache mit den Hinweisen etc. komplett überarbeiten und deine Vorschläge mit einfließen lassen. Danke dafür!

Ja genau, der Blitz beschleunigt das Auto kurzzeitig über seine normale Maximalgeschwindigkeit hinaus. Der Effekt wird dadurch ersichtlich, dass das Auto schneller als gewöhnlich fährt und besonders durch das Motorgeräusch dass dann eine höhere Drehzahl suggeriert.
Wie einige hier im Thread schon erwähnt haben, kann man sich auf die akustischen Signale aber nicht verlassen. Das war mir zum Zeitpunkt des Entwurfs nicht klar.
Auf eine Animation hab ich bewusst verzichtet und halte sie auch jetzt, nachdem ich weis dass ich mich nicht auf das Motorgeräusch verlassen kann, nicht für angebracht. Der Grund dafür ist, dass dieses Power-Up sehr häufig eingesetzt wird. Ich glaube dass die Wirkung, die von Animationen ausgeht u.A. darauf beruht, dass sie nur selten zu sehen sind. Wird jede Kleinigkeit animiert, ist das nichts besonderes mehr und vielleicht sogar als störend empfunden.
Was meinen die anderen dazu? Täusche ich mich?

Das vor Dir Fahrende Auto reagiert nur dann auf Dein Hupsignal, wenn zwischen Dir und dem vor Dir fahrenden Auto eine bestimmte Entfernung liegt. Wenn Du von Deinem Vordermann weiter entfernt bist, hört er Dich quasi nicht. Deshalb kannst Du auch die Lautstärke der Hupe upgraden damit Du aus größerer Entfernung von den Verkehrsteilnehmern wahrgenommen wirst. Zu Beginn musst Du ganz nahe an Deinen Vordermann heranfahren.
Ziemlich komplizierte Sache. Ich versuche das mit dem Hinweis zu erklären: „Get close behind - tap on screen to honk“, wobei das dazu passende Bild so aussieht, dass alle Spuren blockiert sind, das Spieler-Auto direkt hinter seinem Vordermann ist und ein als akustische Welle dargestelltes Signal ausgesandt wird. Das war das beste was mir einfiel um den komplexen Umstand mit wenigen Worten zu verdeutlichen.

Das mit der Steuerung ist bestimmt eine Sache, die jeder anders sieht. Außer Dir haben mir auch schon einige anderen gesagt, dass sie eine Tipp-Steuerung der Wisch-Steuerung bevorzugen würden. Ich persönlich finde dass Wischen viel …. wie soll ich es sagen … ein größeres Erlebnis ist als Tippen. Zusätzlich zwingt diese Art der Steuerung den Spieler dazu, mit dem Spiel mehr zu interagieren. Um von ganz links außen nach ganz rechts außen zu kommen muss er 3 Spuren wechseln und damit 3 mal wischen statt nur einmal auf die rechte äußere Spur zu tippen. Insgesamt gab/gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten:
- Tipp-Steuerung (Spieler wird am wenigsten gefordert)
- Wisch-Steuerung (Spieler wird etwas mehr gefordert)
- Schwenk-Steuerung (Spieler wird permanent gefordert)
Ich habe mich für die goldene Mitte entschieden mit der Hoffnung dass die Steuerung für die meisten nicht zu langweilig sein wird aber auch niemanden überfordert.

Natürlich könnte man den Spieler durch eine Einstellung selbst entscheiden lassen welche Steuerung er bevorzugt. Ich habe allerdings großen Wert darauf gelegt, das Menü so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten. Es ist ein Spiel das den Gelegenheitsspieler ansprechen soll und er mag es gerne einfach.

Der Gedanke hinter dem Highscore-Mechanismus war der folgende:
Er soll sicherstellen, dass der Spieler sich selbst schlagen/verbessern kann (nur das beste). Das soll den Spieler einfach zum Spielen animieren. Ein zusätzliches Feature das den selben Zweck erfüllen soll ist, dass die zuvor erreichten Entfernungen im Spiel auf der Straße als Meilensteine angezeigt werden. Würde ich nun das Prinzip (alle) wählen, so wären nach 10 Spieldurchläufen 10 erreichte Meilensteine dicht hinter einander auf der Straße zu sehen. Diese Meilensteine hätten dann an Bedeutung/Wirkung verloren. So kommt die Mischung aus den beiden Ansätzen zu stande.

Super! Hoffentlich stimmt das mit dem Potenzial!

Vielen vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## darekkay (6. Jul 2012)

KoStein hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich könnte man den Spieler durch eine Einstellung selbst entscheiden lassen welche Steuerung er bevorzugt. Ich habe allerdings großen Wert darauf gelegt, das Menü so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten. Es ist ein Spiel das den Gelegenheitsspieler ansprechen soll und er mag es gerne einfach.



Ich finde, dass "Spiel", "Einstellungen", "Highscore", "Beenden" und eventuell "Upgrade" und "Hilfe" zu jedem Spiel dazugehören und die Spieler sich somit nicht überfordert fühlen, da sie es schon kennen. Man gewinnt mit deinem Ansatz einen Menüpunkt weniger, dafür wird aber jeder, dem die Steuerung nicht gefällt, das Spiel schnell zur Seite legen. Der Punkt "Einfachheit" ist wirklich wichtig, aber das heißt nicht, dass man einen so bedeutungsvollen Punkt wie die individuelle Präferenz auslässt. Schau dir z.B. das von dir erwähnte Doodle Jump an. Auch da gibt es 4 Menupunkte, unter Settings werden dann auch Sachen wie "Help" und "About" versteckt. Und so ziemlich jedes andere Spiel bietet (einfache!) Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. "Einfach" ist auch nicht mit "so wenig wie möglich" gleichzusetzen - die richtige Umsetzung ist entscheidend.



KoStein hat gesagt.:


> Diese Meilensteine hätten dann an Bedeutung/Wirkung verloren. So kommt die Mischung aus den beiden Ansätzen zu stande.


Da gehe ich mit, aber wenn ich oft genug Spiele, werde ich irgendwann trotzdem die 10 Plätze vollbekommen. U.U. werden auch diese dicht beieinander sein. Eigentlich sind mir die hinteren Plätze ja auch egal - ich will, wie du sagtest, mich selbst besiegen - und da zählt nur der erste Platz. Nach ein paar Monaten schaffe ich vielleicht die 10. fache Strecke, und doch wird dann immernoch mein Ergebnis mit 500m angezeigt, das ich ganz am Anfang geschafft habe. Der Meilenstein hat somit auch keine Bedeutung mehr. Deswegen die Alternative: nur ein Eintrag pro Spieler.


----------



## KoStein (7. Jul 2012)

@ darekkay

Ja, stimmt alles was du sagst. Ich werde mir dazu Gedanken machen wenn ich das aktuelle Anliegen gelöst habe, die Einführung ins Spiel.

Danke!


----------



## KoStein (7. Jul 2012)

Ich habe jetzt einen Ansatz um den Spieler besser ins Spiel einzuführen. Wird zwar etwas Aufwand erfordern ihn umzusetzen aber vielleicht könnte das dem Spiel einen entscheidenden Mehrwert verleihen und die Deinstallationsrate senken.

Hier einmal die Erkenntnisse die ich bisher mit Eurer Hilfe gewonnen habe:

Vor den ersten Runden jeweils ein Bild einzublenden, das ein bestimmtes Prinzip erklären soll ist schlecht. Zum einen wird dem Spieler nur EINE einzige Information vermittelt, er braucht aber evtl. schon in der aller ersten Runde mehr Input um nicht von irgendwas verwirrt zu werden zu dem er noch keinen Hinweis erhalten hat. Außerdem wird der Informationsgehalt nur schlecht vom Spieler aufgenommen.

Hinweise während des laufenden Spiels als Text auszugeben ist auch nicht geeignet, da der Spieler zu sehr mit dem Spielgeschehen beschäftigt ist.

Es sollten mehr und detailliertere Hinweise gegeben werden als bisher weil man davon ausgehen muss, dass auch viele andere Sachen die ich nicht erklärt hab Verwirrung stiften.

Die Erklärungen sollten aus dem Hauptmenü heraus gestartet und nacheinander durchgesehen werden können. Wichtig auch dann, wenn ein Spieler einem anderen Menschen das Spiel auf seinem Gerät vorstellen möchte.

Die Erklärungen sollten nicht einzeln vor jeder Runde kommen, sondern alle auf einmal vor der aller ersten Runde. Man müsste gleichzeitig sicher stellen, dass es nicht zu viel Informationen auf einmal sind bzw. dass sie nicht trocken sind und den Spieler langweilen.


Ich glaube dem Allem kann nur eine Tutorial-Runde gerecht werden die der Spieler absolvieren muss, bevor er seine aller erste Spiel-Runde antreten darf. In dieser Tutorial-Runde wird alles über die Steuerung und das Spielprinzip in einem Schritt erklärt und der Spieler gezwungen, das erklärte anzuwenden. So können die Informationen nicht übersehen werden und bleiben durch das Anwenden auch besser in Erinnerung. Damit die Tutorial-Runde den Spieler nicht langweilt, diese kann einige Zeit dauern, muss sie sich auch wie ein Spiel anfühlen. 

Vorgehen möchte ich folgendermaßen:

Wenn der Spieler das aller erste mal auf Play drückt, wird die Tutorial-Runde gestartet. In ihr muss der Spieler Aufgaben erfüllen um weiter zu kommen und das Tutorial abzuschließen (Ähnlich wie bei dem Spiel Driver, nur nicht so verdammt schwer  ). Ganz konkret soll das so ablaufen, dass der Spieler zuerst nur seinen Wagen auf der Straße fahren sieht und sonst nichts, keine anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer keine Items, nichts. Dann wird ihm die Anweisung gegeben: „Wischen sie nach links um die Spur zu wechseln“. Dies geschieht mit Hilfe der Box die ich auch jetzt zur Ausgabe von Hinweisen während des Spiels benutze. Nur diesmal wird die Anweisung dort so lange stehen, bis der Spieler ihr nachgeht. Evtl. fängt der Text zu Blinken an wenn der Anweisung längere Zeit nicht nachgegangen wird. Außerdem wird der Spieler durch nichts abgelenkt, weil auf der Straße nichts los ist. Ihm sollte deutlich werden dass die Anweisungen eine zentrale Rolle spielen weil er nicht weiterkommt wenn er ihnen nicht folge leistet. Zusätzlich wird die gewünschte Aktion durch eine Animation, wischen nach links, dargestellt. Führt der Spieler die gewünschte Aktion aus, wird er belohnt. z.B. durch einen Sound „Heeey, Yaahooo“ u.Ä. und einer Meldung „Well done!“ die geeignet eingeblendet wird. Die Steuerung wird während des Tutorials genauestens kontrolliert. Wenn vom Spieler z.B. ein Wischen nach Links verlangt wird werden alle anderen Eingaben blockiert. Hat er ein mal nach links gewischt, wir das Wischen nach links und rechts für den Rest des Tutorials freigeschaltet bzw. in sein Portfolio aufgenommen.
Nach erfüllen der ersten Anweisung kommt die zweite, z.B.: „Wisch nach unten um abzubremsen“. Hier wieder das gleiche. Solange Text und Animation anzeigen bis er es tut und ihn dann belohnen. Nach der Zweiten Anweisung folgt die dritte und so weiter und so fort bis der Spieler alles abgearbeitet/abgespielt hat. Eine Art Fortschrittsleiste wäre evtl. auch eine gute Idee.

Auf diese Weise soll dem Spieler die Steuerung, die Bedeutung der Straßen-Items, das Spielprinzip und einige Spiel-Situtationen die sich bisher als nicht selbsterklärend herausgestellt haben erklärt werden. Dabei wird auf dem Bildschirm nie mehr zu sehen sein als nötig ist um eine betimmte Sache zu erklären. Ich habe die einzelnen Anweisungen grob durchdacht, es werden um die 18 an der Zahl. Ist eine Menge und es könnte dauern sie als Spieler abzuarbeiten! Doch wenn es gelingt, diese spielerisch rüber zu bringen, dann sollte das glaube ich kein Problem darstellen. Weil der Spieler die Anweisungen aktiv befolgen muss bin ich guter Hoffnung dass er die zahlreichen Informationen, die ihm auf einen Schlag vermittelt werden, einigermaßen in Erinnerung behalten wird. Vom Hauptmenü aus wird es die Möglichkeit geben das Tutorial auch gestartet werden kann nachdem es absolviert worden ist.

Was meint Ihr dazu, könnte das was werden wenn man das gut macht? Seht ihr da irgendwelche grundsätzlichen Probleme, die bei diesem Ansatz entstehen können?
Das Drehbuch zum Tutorial werde ich samt den konkreten Anweisungen in festgelegter Reihenfolge später posten. Vielleicht bekomme ich den ein oder anderen Tipp wie ich was besser formulieren könnte.

Denen, die sich das angetan und dies durchgelesen haben, vielen Dank!


----------



## Manello (12. Jul 2012)

Hmm also ich habe es auch mal kurz angespielt ein Tutorial fehlt wie gesagt^^
Wie man dem Blitzer ausweicht wird auch nicht gesagt oder wie man langsamer wird.
Ich würde es eher so machen wenn man ein anderes auto rammt, dass man kein strom verliert sondern einfach einen schadensbalken hat, man bekommt schaden, irgendwann raucht dass auto und dann gehts kaput


----------



## KoStein (12. Jul 2012)

Arbeite eifrig am Tutorial! Pünktlich zum Wochenende wird es ein Update geben.


----------



## KoStein (14. Jul 2012)

Wenn das hier jemand noch verfolgen sollte ... Die neue Version mit dem Tutorial ist online.


----------



## Manello (14. Jul 2012)

Gut, ich würde sagen dass du auch evt. einen multiplayer machen könntest, man fährt dann zusammen aber muss um die energie kämpfen. so als tip


----------



## KoStein (17. Jul 2012)

Ein kleiner Tip der aber nur mit großem Aufwand umzusetzen ist. Ich guck erst einmal wie sich das Spiel in der jetzigen Fassung schlägt und sehe dann weiter. Vieleich in Version 2.0. Trotzdem Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Network (17. Jul 2012)

So nach einem Firmwareupdate vor einiger Zeit war das Spiel vom System geflogen... Ein Glück wurde hier wieder etwas geschrieben, sonst hätte ich das nicht gemerkt, und ja ich bin nicht mehr dazu in Stimmung gewesen es zu spielen.
Hab jetzt auch gleich mal einen Kommentar mit 5 Sterne hinterlassen.
Schade finde ich einer der Kommentare... dass jmd. Abzug gibt für eine zusätzliche Funktion die nicht essentiell für das Spiel ist nur weil man Facebook nicht mag. Aber ich möchte niemand verurteilen, freies Land, freie Meinung zum Glück 

Ein Onlinemodus muss jetzt nicht sein. Aber wenn man mit einem Freund via Bluetooth oder so ein 1vs1 machen könnte, das wäre echt sehr lustig.
Im Grunde muss ja (nur) ein 2. Auto miteingebaut werden, dass vom jeweils anderen gesteuert wird sowie eine Verbindung, die die Koordinaten überträgt.
Je nach Programmarchitektur ist das entweder sehr schwer oder mit wenigen Schritten gemacht


----------



## darekkay (17. Jul 2012)

Nur eine kleine Anmerkung zum Tutorial: an einigen Stellen beschreibst, was der Spieler tun soll, aber nicht warum. So quasi "mach das und schau was passiert". Es waren glaube nur zwei Sachen: Spur wechseln und hupen (oder auch 3 mal nach unten wischen?). Bei Sachen wie Öl hast du es richtig gemacht: "Keine Spuränderung möglich, Öl bitte vermeiden". So ein kleiner Hinweis schadet nicht, vor allem in einem Tutorial


----------



## KoStein (17. Jul 2012)

@ Network
Vielen Dank für Dein Kommentar, ist eins meiner Favoriten.

Es allen recht zu machen schaft man sowieso nicht. Der Eine sieht die Facebook-Bestenliste als ein cooles Feature an, für den Anderen ist es ein Grund das Spiel zu deinstallieren. Aber es ist wie du schon sagst, freies Land freie Meinungen, zum Glück!

Mal eine Frage. Waren nach dem Update die Spielstände auch weg? D.h. musstest Du nach der Neuinstallation wieder bei 0 Total Miles starten?



@ Darekkey
Zuerst wollte ich auch jede Aktion erklären hab mich aber dann dagegen entschieden damit der Text der angezeigt wird so kurz wie möglich ist und möglichst in eine Zeile passt. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Text proportional zum Umfang und antiproportional zur Textgröße ungerne gelesen wird. Hab dann das von Dir genannte Prinzip "mach das und schau was passiert" als für die bessere Lösung gehalten.
Beim Erklären des Ölflecks war dieses Prinzip aber nicht anwendbar, deshalb die etwas längere Erklärung.


----------



## Network (17. Jul 2012)

Inwiefern ist das wichtig?
Warum jetzt ein paar Sachen aus dem Handy verschwunden waren, ist mir ein Rätsel. Die Spielstände schienen noch da zu sein.


----------



## KoStein (17. Jul 2012)

Hab nur den Fall noch nicht getestet und wusste nicht was passiert. Hab selbst noch nie ein Update der Firmware durchgeführt. Aber wenn die Spielstände dabei offensichtlich nicht gelöscht werden ist alles prima. Danke für die Info!


----------



## KoStein (4. Sep 2012)

Ab heute ist eine nue Version online.
Sie beinhaltet Landes-, Bundeslands- und Orts-Bestenlisten.


----------

